# Happy Birthday Brian Mudd - it is after midnight on the East Coast



## scarbelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Hay Brian 

Happy Birthday to one of the nicest guys on this forum. I hope it is a great day for you and for the wonderful family who loves and support you. 

Make it a great day


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hoopy Birddoo!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy B-day Brian,hope your day is good.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Brian ! 
Hope its a  good one for ya .


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 7, 2012)

Hah, Happy Birthday Brian! Have a good one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brian! Hope you have a great birthday & many more to come!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIAN


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday...I hope that crew of yours give you a good day!...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 7, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## frosty (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy B-day Brian, hope you get your birthday wish!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday  Brian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2012)

[h2]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's your Brithday, Brian Mudd!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/h2]


----------



## big twig (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday hope it's a great one


----------



## venture (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.yourcommentcodes.com


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy B-Day Brian

Hope you have lots more


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. It was a great day. I hope everyone had a good day also. 

Brian


----------



## gotarace (Feb 7, 2012)

Brian ...Have a Fantastic Birthday!!! At least you got a Giant win to make your Birthday better!!!!


----------

